# Picture before sunrise



## Dionicio3 (Jul 29, 2017)

I took this picture in the morning, and its beautiful


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jul 29, 2017)

That's pretty cool! It's 10:02 PM where I am! I thought you posted some kind of painting because of how the fruit in the tree looked lol


----------



## Cyan (Jul 29, 2017)

don't know what's cool.
All I see is a noisy picture of a 75% black, and 25% of white-blue-ish.
did I mention picture noise?

sorry to sound sarcastic but if you want to show how beautiful something is, shouldn't you post a nice and clean picture instead of a bad quality blurry one?

edit:
Well, I guess other people like it, I'm the only one not seeing what there is to see.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 29, 2017)

Nice picture, I like it!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 29, 2017)

Cyan said:


> don't know what's cool.
> All I see is a noisy picture of a 75% black, and 25% of white-blue-ish.
> did I mention picture noise?
> 
> sorry to be sarcastic but if you want to show how beautiful something is, shouldn't you post a "nice" and clean picture instead of a bad quality blurry one?


Eh, it was taken through a windows so I could do much to make it less blurry


----------



## Cyan (Jul 29, 2017)

what I'm saying is that the picture quality you posted lost all the beauty you saw and wanted to share.
it's too bad 

is that taken from your phone?
some cameras are bad with low light level (like the 3DS for example).


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 29, 2017)

Well, no offense, it does kind of look like it was taken on a DSi, but I still like it


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 29, 2017)

Cyan said:


> what I'm saying is that the picture quality you posted lost all the beauty you saw and wanted to share.
> it's too bad
> 
> is that taken from your phone?
> some cameras are bad with low light level (like the 3DS for example).


Yes, it was on my phone, that's the only camera I had close to me


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 29, 2017)

Anyways, sunrise is coming up and ill try to get another picture


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 29, 2017)

I like to believe it was a pretty view, to bad the picture looks like a shitty low res oil painting.
Like Cyan said, All I see is a noisy grainy, blue and black shade filled smudge.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 29, 2017)

yeah, my camera sucks at taking pictures like this, oh well


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 29, 2017)

Nice backyard, I assume?
Orange tree?
Picture still is a bit grainy tho, what camera/phone are you using?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 29, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Nice backyard, I assume?
> Orange tree?
> Picture still is a bit grainy tho, what camera/phone are you using?


Yes back yard, grape fruit tree, and I'm using my vs835


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 29, 2017)

Ah, yeh phone cams lol.
You could mess a bit with the settings, low light setting might clear it up a bit more, HDR might as well.
I'm no photo expert tho.

Anyway, nice backyard.
Wish I could have such trees around me.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 29, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Ah, yeh phone cams lol.
> You could mess a bit with the settings, low light setting might clear it up a bit more, HDR might as well.
> I'm no photo expert tho.
> 
> ...


Thanks, anyways, I'm not going to try to take another one because its so cold, but I can try that for other cool pictures


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 29, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Thanks, anyways, I'm not going to try to take another one because its so cold, but I can try that for other cool pictures



If you're into photography, you could get a second hand Canon EOS.
Or, and this is something what I wanted to do, invest in a old Polaroid Land type camera.

Another thing to do if you really want to get into photography is to invest in 1920's/1930's or even Daguerre cameras.
Shoot pictures like they did in Ye olden days.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 29, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> If you're into photography, you could get a second hand Canon EOS.
> Or, and this is something what I wanted to do, invest in a old Polaroid Land type camera.
> 
> Another thing to do if you really want to get into photography is to invest in 1920's/1930's or even Daguerre cameras.
> Shoot pictures like they did in Ye olden days.


Hahaha, but nah, I'm not too into photography, its just fun taking a picture once in a while


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 29, 2017)

Bummer, I used to want to do photography but I hate sticking to set guidelines.
Hence old Polaroid type cameras and even older ones like the 20's/30's cameras would be things I'd like to do.
I also lack artistic view haha


----------



## Cyan (Jul 29, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I'm not going to try to take another one because its so cold


I wish it would be cold at my place too 

*returns near the fan*


----------

